# nvidia drivers 280.13 - xorg  1.10.3

## paziu

hello everybody, 

there might be a post already regarding the 280.xx nvidia drivers, but I could not find it via the often useless "quick search" or via site:forum.gentoo.org on googl...

my nightmare with resizing, maximizing, low framerate on mplayer, lame window refresh, etc..... ended when I finally went to nvidia's ftp, grabbed whatever they have latest ( 280.13 at the moment ) and loaded on my system ( x86_64 ) - tested on the following kernels:

linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6

linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

for: X.Org X Server 1.10.3 ( most is ~amd64 on the system )

ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/280.13/

got the NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-280.13.run package with 32 opengl compatibility... but decided not to load it... drivers installed every time after booting one of the listed kernels for testing... ( if you decide to get them, remember to point the symlink to the running kernel in /usr/src - for some of peepl that might "forget" )

the performance is good, refresh better than on many 275s... have no idea in what stage of development the drv's are, but I am finally happy with the 'unstable' X I got for a week now...

also - if you'd like to try the 32bit drivers: ( not tested here )

ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/280.13/

my 2.6.39-r3 conf:

http://pastebin.com/FKdGqegW   ( pastebin puked shortly after receiving my 'paste'  :Wink:  ) - update: it's good again...

emerge info:

http://hpaste.org/50045

even DPMS works fine now...

hope this helps somebody....

----------

## AaronPPC

I copied the 275.09.07 ebuild to my overlay and renamed it to 280.13 and it successfully installed.  It fixed the performance regressions I experienced upon upgrading KDE to 4.7.  I like the new drivers very much.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Nvidia driver and settings are in the "stuff" overlay, including ebuilds.

----------

